# Cat completely obsessed with crisps?



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys, not sure whether to put this in Behaviour or Health, so decided to put it here. Recently, Jupiter has become obsessed with crisps, Doritos, anything like that. Of course we don't let him have any at all, or even to come near, but his obsession continues. He will lick your fingers after you've had some, stuff like that. Flavour doesn't matter.

Just now, I accidentally dropped 2 Doritos on the carpet. Immediately picked them up and threw them out, and hovered up the crumbs.

Jupiter is now intently LICKING THE CARPET where they had been on for about 5 seconds, like he's trying to absorb the molecules of dust that they may have left behind.

Any ideas on why he's suddenly started doing this recently? Anyone else's cat weirdly obsessed?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

He probably likes the flavour and the salt. Our Henry is mad for popcorn--he'll eat a little, but mostly he likes to lick any flavourings off, especially the cheddar sprinkle. We don't eat Doritos, but I have no doubt he'd gobble them up.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

What do you feed him? Maybe there's something he needs, if it's a recent obsession. Have you changed his diet at all or has he been ill?

No obsessions here other than Webbox sticks, Molly goes crazy for strong cheddar cheese then pulls funny faces eating it, and Bobby stole and ate a whole marshmallow.

Sarah used to eat toast and fairy cakes. Henry loves pizza but mainly the crusts and cheese, and will tear open an unattended packet of biscuits.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Marmite all 3 are OBSESSED with the stuff!!!!!

If you leave the jar out on the unit for 2 secondsthery have knocked it off to try and smash the jar!!!!!!!! Crazy kitties haha


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

AubreyGecko said:


> Marmite all 3 are OBSESSED with the stuff!!!!!
> 
> If you leave the jar out on the unit for 2 secondsthery have knocked it off to try and smash the jar!!!!!!!! Crazy kitties haha


Seems they are in good company
Do Tigers Like MARMITE? - YouTube

Follow the lynx to the watermelon and pumpkin vids too


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

It's not working right now ): ill try again later haha


----------



## chocdonuty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ed and olly love crackers/crisps ect, think it's because it's similar to dried food they only get a sprinkle on their wet food but given a bowlful they'll gobble it up!


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> What do you feed him? Maybe there's something he needs, if it's a recent obsession. Have you changed his diet at all or has he been ill?
> 
> No obsessions here other than Webbox sticks, Molly goes crazy for strong cheddar cheese then pulls funny faces eating it, and Bobby stole and ate a whole marshmallow.
> 
> Sarah used to eat toast and fairy cakes. Henry loves pizza but mainly the crusts and cheese, and will tear open an unattended packet of biscuits.


Nope, no illness and no dietary changes. He's on all of the Happy Kitty Company brands in rotation, with Natural Instinct (Venison), sometimes Grau, some raw chicken as well. He's still quite young (7 months now) so maybe he's growing into his weird food choices?

Fairy cakes! Wow, wide range of tastes then! He does also try to lick toast or crumpets, I think maybe it's the salt (in the butter in that case) that appeals to him... Hmmm!

I used to have a great aunt who had a pedigree Irish Setter (which I think she had inherited from someone?) that was was obsessed with cucumbers, would go out of his way to get at some.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> He probably likes the flavour and the salt. Our Henry is mad for popcorn--he'll eat a little, but mostly he likes to lick any flavourings off, especially the cheddar sprinkle. We don't eat Doritos, but I have no doubt he'd gobble them up.


I think you're probably right, since he has no interest in eating - only licking. But basically washing the carpet with his tongue seemed like overkill to me!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

turnips said:


> Nope, no illness and no dietary changes. He's on all of the Happy Kitty Company brands in rotation, with Natural Instinct (Venison), sometimes Grau, some raw chicken as well. He's still quite young (7 months now) so maybe he's growing into his weird food choices?
> 
> Fairy cakes! Wow, wide range of tastes then! He does also try to lick toast or crumpets, I think maybe it's the salt (in the butter in that case) that appeals to him... Hmmm!
> 
> I used to have a great aunt who had a pedigree Irish Setter (which I think she had inherited from someone?) that was was obsessed with cucumbers, would go out of his way to get at some.


Hmm.

Does he ever lick your hands, especially the palms? Shot in the dark!

That is the funniest thing I've read in a while, the thought of a setter obsessed with cucumbers!!


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Does he ever lick your hands, especially the palms? Shot in the dark!
> 
> That is the funniest thing I've read in a while, the thought of a setter obsessed with cucumbers!!


Only really after I've touched some food that he's fixated on! So not ever palms, hmm. Or he sometimes starts licking my hands a bit while "grooming" me (like after he's finished washing my dressing gown and my face...), but quite rarely.

I just wish there was some healthy-for-him thing that had this flavour that he's so interested in, but it's the salt so that's not really going to work.

With the setter, to make it worse the great-aunt spent about half the year living out in the countryside, where among other things she grew cucumbers. Luckily the dog was very obedient, but he'd beg and beg and beg until he could get to the cucumbers. It was great because you could pick one of the plant, throw it to him (gently so not to break it) and he'd go crazy over it.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

turnips said:


> Only really after I've touched some food that he's fixated on! So not ever palms, hmm. Or he sometimes starts licking my hands a bit while "grooming" me (like after he's finished washing my dressing gown and my face...), but quite rarely.
> 
> I just wish there was some healthy-for-him thing that had this flavour that he's so interested in, but it's the salt so that's not really going to work.
> 
> With the setter, to make it worse the great-aunt spent about half the year living out in the countryside, where among other things she grew cucumbers. Luckily the dog was very obedient, but he'd beg and beg and beg until he could get to the cucumbers. It was great because you could pick one of the plant, throw it to him (gently so not to break it) and he'd go crazy over it.


Oh so he does lick you quite a bit!

Did he eat them or just play with them?


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Oh so he does lick you quite a bit!
> 
> Did he eat them or just play with them?


He's always been a licker, though for some reason mostly my forehead.

Both! Play, then eat. Sort of like a really, really soft bone? Ate very happily, especially when it was hot out.


----------



## Fluketheduke (Feb 3, 2014)

could be going for the million quid.Name a new flavour.

http://www.walkers.co.uk/


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Fluketheduke said:


> could be going for the million quid.Name a new flavour.
> 
> Do Us a Flavour | Homepage


Have you seen the Big Cat rescue tigers vs pumpkins video?

Edit sorry quoted wrong post DOH


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Potter is licking me when he smells a sausage (bad for him, with salt, spices and preservatives), sometimes when he smells an apple.
Tyger (R.I.P. my sweet boy) was obsessed with crisps, any flavour. And once I've found him in cheesecake...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> Potter is licking me when he smells a sausage (bad for him, with salt, spices and preservatives), sometimes when he smells an apple.
> Tyger (R.I.P. my sweet boy) was obsessed with crisps, any flavour. And once I've found him in cheesecake...


Molly goes crazy for my home made lemon cheesecake!

And I've just remembered Misha would lick my mum's face when she had Nivea cream on.


----------



## tonysteve66 (Feb 5, 2014)

What is the age of your cat ? 
cat usually eat meats ad not meat things like potato chips and any other thing wont harm much if your cat is in a good grown age.
I heard that onions and chocolates are very bad for their health as compare to potato.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

tonysteve66 said:


> What is the age of your cat ?
> cat usually eat meats ad not meat things like potato chips and any other thing wont harm much if your cat is in a good grown age.
> I heard that onions and chocolates are very bad for their health as compare to potato.


Theobromine in chocolate is toxic for cats, there's also caffeine. Onions and garlic contains substance that destroys red cells in cat blood and can cause some form of anemia.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

tonysteve66 said:


> What is the age of your cat ?
> cat usually eat meats ad not meat things like potato chips and any other thing wont harm much if your cat is in a good grown age.
> I heard that onions and chocolates are very bad for their health as compare to potato.


He's 7 months, but we don't let him eat crisps or anything like that, he just wants to lick all trace of them... Definitely not going to give him any crisps though!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

tonysteve66 said:


> What is the age of your cat ?
> cat usually eat meats ad not meat things like potato chips and any other thing wont harm much if your cat is in a good grown age.
> I heard that onions and chocolates are very bad for their health as compare to potato.


Many cats do have at least one odd thing they like given the chance, whether it's curry sauce or peas or toast or I even met once who stole and ate toffee if she could.


----------

